# Royal Blossom..Chattanooga..What is it??



## ilikecoke (Apr 26, 2011)

My awesome wife found this bottle in a storage building. I remember it, but after cleaning it, I went online can't find much history on Royal Blossom. I will post a picture. I've never heard of Royal Blossom before. Hope someone can shed light on it!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2011)

> 've never heard of Royal Blossom before.


 
 Hello ilikecoke,

 Welcome to A-BN. I've become fond of Coke Zero, myself.

 I'm not finding so much information either. Have you met QuiltsRme, over at https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-13170/mpage-1/tm.htm#13170

 I can see that there is further embossing that you have not mentioned. Are you in Chattanooga? There are some pictureless worthpoint auction results indicating they may have produced in the Hutchinson era. There was an amber model as well. We may be able to tell you the bottle maker, if you show clear pictures of the base and/or talk of the embossing on this bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2011)

Congressional serial set - Google Books ResultUnited States. Government Printing Office - 1906 - Political Science


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2011)

LABELS

 REGISTERED FEBRUARY 7, 1905.
 11.843â€” Title: "ROYAL BLOSSOM." (For a Beverage.) Benedict Amar, Chattanooga, Tcnn. Filed December 22, 1904.
FROM

 3 bottles in different colors on worthlesspoint


----------



## ilikecoke (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that is too cool. Thank you guys for the replies. I am in the Chattanooga area. My grandmother had a restaurant that we now own here, and she was a pretty avid bottle collector. I have a few of her bottles as keepsakes, and apparently this particular one was in one of our outbuildings. You asked about the bottom of the bottle it does indeed have a stamping, which is as follows:

 on the back: A.B.CO.0140
 and the bottom: a big 'R'

 I have no idea.. hehe

 Apparently my bottle seems to match the worthpoint listing. I tried to see what it brought but ebay doesn't go that far back.. In any event, it has a place on our table.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2011)

ROYAL BLOSSOM BOTTLING CO/CHATTANOOGA/TENN
 I wonder if he was a priest?
 Father - Amar, Benedict M - Nov 17, 1875 - Mar 2, 1934
 http://www.tngenweb.org/hamilton/cemetery/catholic.htm


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a royal blossom from knoxville, tn in amber. That is another one that i have seen nice bottle though.


----------

